# Ruby Horsethief Loma Boat Launch Check in Requirement



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I also generally launch upstream. I am always ready to stop at Loma and do when Rangers are there. You are required to stop and check in with them if they are at the Loma regardless of where you launch from. Who knows, maybe BLM will be there enforcing there fishing license requirements too!


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Haven't ever had an issue at Loma... about 1/2 of my trips there has been a ranger there. I've yet to be checked for a fishing license, and am not sure of this sign up board. I've always just had a copy of my reservation/payment figuring they may come visit us as they float down. I've got around 8 trips down through that section over the last few years...

I did have a ranger stop by our camp early one morning last season after launching at the un-maned put in. He didn't bust us down or ask to see any paperwork... just asking us about bear activity in the Cottonwood camps (we were at cottonwood 2).


----------



## MtnGirl27 (May 12, 2021)

I talked to them on the phone yesterday about permits (there were none left for memorial day weekend even when they were yet to be released, so sad). She said (after many complaints the last few years) that they are trying to crack down on people who book for days earlier in the week to get their prime spots on the weekend opened up early, and then don't show up until Friday or Saturday. Aka people taking advantage of the reservation system. I suspect this is what this is about. 

Additionally, at the Loma launch in the past I have had rangers check a) my permit and number of people and more recently this past year b) that I had a groover (wag bags don't work unless you have a hard-sided container) and also c) that we had a fire pan (even when fires are banned for emergencies). I have never had someone check for fishing permits.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

The CPW staff is who will be allegedly enforcing the new fishing/hunting license requirements for using the Loma ramp, not BLM. I have yet to come across them. To be fair I only really ever get on Ruby before Memorial day or after labor day due to the nonsense that Recdotgov has become. In years past (like 7 or 8 ago) we used to see a ranger on river pretty frequently asking to see permit and make sure we had the right gear.


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

Just got an email from them. I don't have any dates reserved, but have floated Ruby Horsethief many times. A lot of folks who reserved dates before their actual launch are going to be shitting themselves. If they actually enforce this, it evens the playing field and makes the reservation system more fair. However, it will still benefit those who can launch on a a day or two or three before the weekends. 

Dear Ruby-Horsethief Boater,

The Spring boating season is here!

As usual, in the off-season we have been making some tweaks to our system and we have a couple updates to share:

We have been receiving an increasing number of complaints about no-shows at campsites on week days as well as unavailability of sites to book on weekends for Friday or Saturday launches. We have also noticed people launching on weekends even though their launch date was scheduled for earlier in the week.

Therefore, in order to improve your opportunity to reserve a campsite on Ruby-Horsethief we have added a stipulation to all permits that affirms the requirement that permit holders and their group launch on their scheduled launch date. In addition permit holders and their groups will be required to check in with a river ranger (or at sign in at the kiosk if a ranger is not available) at Loma Boat Launch prior to heading downstream.

We hope these changes will result in more nights on the river for everyone.

Looking forward to seeing you!

Ruby-Horsethief
McInnis Canyon National Conservation Area
Colorado
970-244-3000


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like that’s the way to fix the problem. Hopefully that’s highlighted when folks reserve permits. I just hope the Agency follows through. First season will be the toughest one.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

I just stumbled onto this thread. I'm taking my daughter and my never-been-west bride and new kids on a western sampler the third week of May. We are all very stoked! Part of the itinerary is a three day ABC trip 24th - 26th (Tuesday - Thursday), but I've been thinking about a plan B in case the flush ends up occurring then. I don't love the idea of putting the kids on in duckies at 8k+. For giggles I checked wreck.gov yesterday and was pleasantly surprised to find Cottonwood 4 and Split Rock available so I snagged them. I know this crew would absolutely love RHT.


----------



## sfluckiger (Aug 18, 2018)

As an update for the trip we did on April 7-9, we launched 3 miles up river from Loma at the James Robb state park. We arrived at the Loma launch at around 11am on a Thursday and there was no Ranger present but we did sign in at the Kiosk. We spent two nights at Mee Canyon (awesome hiking) and did not see a Ranger at all during our trip. We motored from Mee Canyon to the Westwater Ranger station fairly early Saturday morning and passed a number of camps that were empty. Perhaps those sites were filled and they were on the water earlier than us but I find it unlikely. There were definitely no camps available online for that Friday night so it seems as though the issue of those pulling permits for sites but not showing up still may exist to a degree.


----------



## MMclimbhigh (Jun 13, 2017)

To the OP,

See the recent MtBuzz thread regarding why this new requirement is set in place...

These topics drive me bonkers. Be honest, use your permit appropriately, and let others enjoy the river. Let's hope the rangers wise up to this and check camps. Especially on Friday night. Fine those folks not using their camps and ban them from using the river corridor for the next two years ala the new regs at Deso. I'm the last one to wish for more policing on the river, but there is only one way to stop these karmically uncool people... bust'em and fine 'em!!


----------



## Lasercat (May 7, 2021)

I'm not surprised there was nobody checking permits on Thursday/Friday. Hopefully they were checking on Saturday and barring folks from launching if their permits had an earlier launch.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

While I'm at it, anyone have a preference between Cottonwood 2, Cottonwood 4 and Salt Creek 2? Currently have Cottonwood 4 but the other two are now available. Our group size will most likely be nine including one adventure dawg, and I'm trying to be mindful of the potential need for me to bring the skeeter shelter.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

lncoop said:


> While I'm at it, anyone have a preference between Cottonwood 2, Cottonwood 4 and Salt Creek 2? Currently have Cottonwood 4 but the other two are now available. Our group size will most likely be nine including one adventure dawg, and I'm trying to be mindful of the potential need for me to bring the skeeter shelter.


 When are you going? The Cottonwood sites are big and exposed unless you hike your gear way back into the cottonwoods. I’ve stayed at Salt 2 before and I think it’s a pretty dope site. Great groover location at the downstream end.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Easy Tiger said:


> When are you going? The Cottonwood sites are big and exposed unless you hike your gear way back into the cottonwoods. I’ve stayed at Salt 2 before and I think it’s a pretty dope site. Great groover location at the downstream end.


5/24 - 5/26. Thanks for the quick response! I dropped the Cottonwood site and snagged Salt 2.


----------



## MMclimbhigh (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got off the river. Volunteer ranger at check-in and a pair of river rangers out there in their Sotar. Good to see!


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

MMclimbhigh said:


> Just got off the river. Volunteer ranger at check-in and a pair of river rangers out there in their Sotar. Good to see!


Great news! My liger will be pissed though. He hates to be kept on a leash.


----------



## BOBBY'S SHORTS (May 6, 2021)

When I put in at Loma B.L. on 3/26 there was a ranger on site checking permit dates and gear for the 3 or 4 groups setting up rigs. Also noticed a sign-in sheet @ the put in. Spoke with the ranger about the broken system which he understood and said they are trying to combat the NO SHOW issue & that (if I'm not mistaken) he was trying to get a 2 year penalty established making these offenders ineligible to obtain a permit for R/HT during that window.


----------

